

Managing Styles with Sass on Heroku - avand
http://avandamiri.com/2010/09/15/managing-styles-with-sass-on-heroku.html

======
Agamapapa
Avand, your blog is really hard to read in Chrome, thanks to the shadow on all
the regular text, which ends up appearing blurry. Firefox is actually
significantly easier to read, though I'm still thinking you should drop the
text shadow. Nice post otherwise, though!

------
manume
avand, one file in your code reads:

Dir.glob("#{Rails.root}/app/stylesheets/#{params[:package]}/ __/ _.css_ ") do
|filename|

Don't you want to compile all SCSS files? Why ' _.css_ ' then? Also, wouldn't
you have to exclude partials (_foo.scss)?

I had to add ':load_paths => %w(. ./app/stylesheets)' to the sass_options to
get the @imports working. Did it work for you without that?

